# Sponge Filter; Too Much Surface Agitation



## victorusaconte (Jun 20, 2020)

IKeepShrimp said:


> Hey there once again. This is going to be a real basic question because this is my first tank with a sponge filter so I have no experience whatsoever with how to tweak them and get them to work. I tried looking up advice online but I haven't seen the question asked so I'm probably the only one dumb enough to be confounded by this haha. So I just installed my new sponge filter in this 10g tank I'm trying to set up and I'm running into an "issue" (its not really that big of a deal probably) where when the air breaks the surface it pops and spits up little bits of water all over the rim and the light. Its not too crazy and its probably harmless but my OCD is getting bothered so I'm wondering if there is a simple fix for this. I have an air stone installed in the filter and I just bought a control valve to try to adjust the level of air getting pumped in but all it does is give me either hardly any bubbles or popping on the surface. My idea is that I probably got a sponge filter that is too big for the tank and maybe having the bubbles travel that short distance is causing the disruption? But that's just a guess. Before I go out and buy another sponge filter (not a big deal but I do like this filter with its coarse foam and paying shipping for another $3 sponge filter isn't my favorite idea ever) just wanted to get some thoughts. Again, I'm sure this is like baby's first sponge filter question but appreciate anyone helping out! Attached is a picture of my tank so you can see the giant sponge filter that I definitely should have looked at the measurements of before I had it shipped to me:


Did u try to make a circular floating object that obstructs the bubbles?

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## IKeepShrimp (Dec 27, 2019)

victorusaconte said:


> Did u try to make a circular floating object that obstructs the bubbles?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk





No, what do you mean?


----------



## victorusaconte (Jun 20, 2020)

Well, i would try a circular airline tube object on the surface where the bubbles are coming from the filter, in my view the circular object would keep the surface not disturbed. Im not a physician but that could be one idea u might want to try before spending money on a second filter.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## IKeepShrimp (Dec 27, 2019)

Hmm, I'll try to look into that more and give it a shot.


----------



## CroweRW (Aug 21, 2020)

Put a triangular piece of plastic on the rim in the corner above the bubbles. Might even be able to stick it under the rim with some silicone.


----------



## en7jos (Jun 7, 2020)

Few possible additional options and things to try:

Add an air-stone that gives fine bubble mist to the air outlet inside the filter (I'm guessing either no air-stone currently or one that gives big bubbles?)
Reduce air-flow in combination with above
Extend up-tube height to be just below surface / level with surface / just above surface to see what gives best results
Add 90 degree bend to top of up-lift tube to direct the flow out across tank
Attach a power-head rather than using air bubbles to lift water (improved filtration and more flow in tank)
Some combination of the above....

Regards, James =)


----------



## ichthyogeek (Jul 9, 2014)

Ah, I see that you already have the air stone, and an air regulator. So instead of having it go from:

air pump->air regulator->air stone in sponge filter

I would instead buy a T fitting, and connect it like so:

air pump->t-fitting->air stone in sponge filter.

And then, on the second part of the t-fitting, I'd add the air regulator. This helps you better fine tune the air going into the tank. Air will preferentially go through the path of least resistance, so in this case, it would flow out from the t-fitting into the surrounding air. BUT when you add an air regulator, you can fine tune how much resistance is there, and can manage how much air goes through the sponge filter.

Alternatively, how big is your air pump? It's rarely an issue of the sponge filter, but usually an issue with the air pump, which manages how much air gets pumped into the sponge filter in the first place.


----------



## IKeepShrimp (Dec 27, 2019)

Appreciate the advice guys. I'll definitely look into that James.

Ichthyogeek, I picked up the nano USB air pump that's listed on the Aquarium Coop website, found here: https://www.aquariumcoop.com/collections/air-pumps/products/usb-nano-air-pump

Bought the sponge filter from there so figured I'd just get the rest of the kit since they were decently priced and saved me a trip outside.

When you say a t-fitting I assume you mean something like this: https://www.aquariumcoop.com/collections/air-pumps/products/t-airline-splitter ???

And once that is attached then simply add the regulator to open part of the T with a bit of airline tubing to better adjust air?


----------



## GadgetGirl (Oct 11, 2013)

I think an aquarium bleed valve is what you're looking for. Will easily divert some of the air to the outside while not damaging your pump with back pressure. Can be adjusted anywhere from a very fine mist of bubbles to full force.









You will also need a t-valve. See diagram below.


----------



## ichthyogeek (Jul 9, 2014)

Yes! The bleed valve diagram that GadgetGirl attached is what I was trying to describe.


----------



## IKeepShrimp (Dec 27, 2019)

Ahhh ok that makes a lot of sense actually. Thanks for the diagram that makes things crystal clear!


----------



## GadgetGirl (Oct 11, 2013)

I set this up on a dirted Walstad tank where I just wanted a little bit of turbulence at the surface to disappate some biofilm. It worked great! 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## IKeepShrimp (Dec 27, 2019)

So it seems no matter what I do it still has the same "issue" (really its not a problem at all more of just a preferential thing). Even bought a smaller sponge filter to see if maybe it had to do with the length the air was traveling but no dice. Last thing to check is the air pump, maybe this nano pump is a bit too strong. Honestly though I'm just about to order one of these https://www.amazon.com/Hygger-Aquarium-Sponges-Submersible-Salt-Water/dp/B07RFL4JMM?th=1 and see if that is more to my liking. Seems like it would fix the problem and the design looks kind of neat. Its really such a tiny issue but clearly I'm far too particular about certain things I suppose haha.


----------



## ichthyogeek (Jul 9, 2014)

Now that I think about it....maybe it's a matter of the sponge filter just being a sponge filter? Do you get this situation with other tanks with sponge filters, or is it just this tank? Also, have you dosed anything like medications that might "thicken" the water?


----------



## IKeepShrimp (Dec 27, 2019)

This is actually my first tank with a sponge filter. I have always used a HOB for all my other tanks but I wanted to try a sponge filter on this tank since people seem to like them and they seem pretty nice to keep shrimp with. This tank is cycling at the moment as I just got it a few days ago, hence why its not looking too great haha still messing with designs. Its entirrely possible that this is completely normal and I'm just not used to a sponge filter being a sponge filter but the water splashing on my light is making me a bit paranoid even though I'm sure its absolutely fine.


----------



## GadgetGirl (Oct 11, 2013)

If I'm understanding you correctly, I think what you are describing is normal for anything that involves an airstone. It's just physics. That said I totally understand why it's bothering you! But I think that if you are using an aquarium-grade led light, the lights and electronics are protected from mist. The only other option I would suggest is to use a glass cover and set the light on top of that. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## IKeepShrimp (Dec 27, 2019)

Yea, the only thing stopping me from a glass cover is the last time I used one (keep in mind I live in Florida) the temperature of the water got into the low-mid 80s. Tried that in my first cherry tank and they were very much not appreciative of that temp increase lol


----------



## typically (Dec 29, 2006)

I use the lid from a take-out soup container. The ones from the Chinese restaurants work great. Cut a hole in the lid and thread your airline tubing through the hole. You can cut the rim of the off so the lid so the plastic isn't as visible. Pull the lid up to the surface and it should help the splats. It's doesn't look great but it should help with the splats. You're going to have this issue with pretty any much style of sponge filter.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

My shrimp rack is on sponge filters and I had to use glass tops to keep the lights from getting soaked. I wanted to err on the side of more air than too little and got a pretty powerful pump (AP-300), which turned out to be overkill for four 20 gallon tanks. Rather than just bleed air back out though, I opted for big fat airstones in the opposite corner of each tank. It certainly keeps the water moving and well-oxygenated for the shrimp, but it might be a bit much to hide if you're going for an aquascape.


----------



## LRJ (Jul 31, 2014)

IKeepShrimp said:


> Yea, the only thing stopping me from a glass cover is the last time I used one (keep in mind I live in Florida) the temperature of the water got into the low-mid 80s. Tried that in my first cherry tank and they were very much not appreciative of that temp increase lol


Not sure how you've implemented the glass cover in the past, but if you cut a smaller piece of glass and use clips so that you have about a 0.25" opening all the way around, it helps a bit with the heat build up and still eliminates the splatter and slows evaporation. The gap is also nice for discreetly feeding the tubes and wires through at the back corner.

I have a sponge filtered set up with a lid like this, and it works pretty well in south GA. We also run the AC throughout the summer though, so the house stays pretty cool anyways...


----------



## Oughtsix (Apr 8, 2011)

Air powered filters spit. I always put the 90 degree bend above water line like someone recommended above. There are a wealth of little 90 degree elbows in the sprinkler section and tubing section of Home Depot or Lowes that are used to join the drip tubing and other tubing. With the elbows they still spit but they spit horizontally over the water so you don't get the wetting on the tank that you are seeing. The elbows also seem to quiet the bubbling a little bit. If you setup the filter so the exhaust air tube is above water and put a bigger than needed elbow over the exhaust tube it reduces the spitting and noise quite a bit.


----------



## poodlepuppy (Sep 22, 2020)

I bought 1" rectangular sponge from Amazon: (Aquapapa Bio Sponge Filter Cut-to-Fit Pad for Aquarium Fish Tank Koi Sump Reef 25”x 4.75”x 0.75”), and have been using it for all sorts of problems. Cut it to shape to fit above my filter and it dispersed the bubbles just fine! Also works for adding it to old tank to build up bio media for new tank.


----------



## en7jos (Jun 7, 2020)

Whilst searching for something else, I came across this device on Amazon which is maybe what the OP was looking for? Or at least inspiration for a DIY project?:

https://www.amazon.sg/Ailinda-Aquarium-Oxygen-Bubbler-Dissolved/dp/B0821NPH72


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

What an odd device. It seems designed to somewhat negate its own function. 

1) from my understanding, bubbles are supposed to oxygenate water by disrupting the water surface. You would think then that you want this to happen over the entire water surface for best efficiency. This is why we want even more surface area to run our agitation. 

2) one can argue that it’s injecting oxygen and rippling violently within the dome to mix oxygen into the water almost reactor like, but the up flow of bubbles constantly fight the now oxygen rich water that’s supposed to go back down into the tank. 

I suppose it can be work for the OP’s purpose if it is just for shielding bubbles from the filter and since the intention here is not being used for oxygenation but find it interesting that such a thing existed in its original intent in the first place.


----------



## FranklyFish (Jan 4, 2019)

I cant remember who did it but i seen someone just using fast food beverage lids and sliding the air tubing through the straw opening and just using that just above or on the water surface to help control the bubble bursting from splashing the lights and top of the tank. Really the bubbles are not too important in causing aeration. The biggest factor is just surface movement. As long as the surface of the water is moving a lot the bubbles are not that important. The bubbles coming to the top push the water out of the way and move the surface water. So the lid wont affect aeration.


----------

